# faux painting technique



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been looking for a how to on rest faux painting. I thought this look great.
http://www.youtube.com/user/HauntItYourself?feature=g-all-u


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

As an aside, and I apologize in advance if linking to another Halloween oriented forum is frowned upon, I am a big fan of the technique showcased and detailed in this thread:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21644
It's very realistic looking and would look great on chains, cemetery fences, etc.


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

No apologize needed. I believe that 99% of us on this forum is on the other as well. In the video I posted she said she got the idea from Jaybo. So this must have been the post she got it from.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Check out Dave Lowe.


----------

